# Un avatar pour Sonnyboy



## krystof (8 Janvier 2003)

Comme je l'ai déjà dit, je propose donc ceci :











A votre bon coeur m'sieur dame


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2003)

Si il y en a un qui me plait je le prendrai, le concours est ouvert..
Sachez néanmoins que je n'aime pas le pastis.


----------



## krystof (8 Janvier 2003)

Voici :


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Janvier 2003)

C'est pas moi euh...

Je ne bois pas de Kro "de chantier" non plus...


----------



## krystof (8 Janvier 2003)

Monsieur fait le difficile. En voici un autre :


----------



## ApplePie (9 Janvier 2003)

celui là :





_non, je crois qu'il est déjà pris !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_


----------



## krystof (9 Janvier 2003)

Je me doutais bien qu'il y avait quelquechose entre ces deux là


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2003)

Moi, j'ai rien fait.

Mais faut reconnaitre que c'est la seule qui m'a fait des compliments...


----------



## ApplePie (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Moi, j'ai rien fait.

Mais faut reconnaitre que c'est la seule qui m'a fait des compliments...   * 

[/QUOTE]

*c'est bien connu, l'amour est aveugle !!!*


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2003)

Des fois faut fermer les yeux pour mieux y voir...

Krystof doit savoir de qui c'est...il est fan.


----------



## ApplePie (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Des fois faut fermer les yeux pour mieux y voir...

Krystof doit savoir de qui c'est...il est fan.   * 

[/QUOTE]
ouais, c'est pour cela qu'il est bosselé de partout


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2003)

Cette remarque le touchera certainement, tu vas voir...


----------



## krystof (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Des fois faut fermer les yeux pour mieux y voir...

Krystof doit savoir de qui c'est...il est fan.   * 

[/QUOTE]






 Gilbert Montagné, Ray Charles, Steevy Wonder

ou peut-être Frédéric Dard


----------



## ApplePie (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr /> * 

c'est bien connu, l'amour est aveugle !!!


















* 

[/QUOTE]







suis un questionnaire essentiel : tbc


----------



## krystof (9 Janvier 2003)

Bon, revenons en au sujet. Je propose :






Patience, patience sonny. C'est bientôt prêt


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 






 Gilbert Montagné, Ray Charles, Steevy Wonder

ou peut-être Frédéric Dard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu me déçois, c'est Paul Personne...


----------



## krystof (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Cette remarque le touchera certainement, tu vas voir...   * 

[/QUOTE]






 pfff


----------



## ApplePie (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Cette remarque le touchera certainement, tu vas voir...   * 

[/QUOTE]
ouais, il parait qu'il a un beau _touché_ de guitare !!


----------



## krystof (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * 

Tu me déçois, c'est Paul Personne...   * 

[/QUOTE]






 Quel morceau


----------



## ApplePie (9 Janvier 2003)

s'il aime le jazz :


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2003)

M'rappelle plus...c'est toi qui a les disques...

C'est un blues lent.

"Faire semblant" ou quelque chose d'approchant...


----------



## ApplePie (9 Janvier 2003)

s'il a du goût :


----------



## barbarella (9 Janvier 2003)




----------



## ApplePie (9 Janvier 2003)

s'il en a pas :


----------



## ApplePie (9 Janvier 2003)

s'il fait un duo avec barbapapa :




*bien en cher*


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2003)

Hé bé, vous vous êtes dépassés...

Mais je préferre mon serpent...

Car je suis une vipère...


----------



## krystof (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr /> * s'il en a pas :



* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu fais le difficile sonny. Là aussi il y a un beau serpent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci Applepie


----------



## Azrael (9 Janvier 2003)

Ca c'est de la bonne !!!


----------



## krystof (9 Janvier 2003)

Voilà qui devrait lui faire plaisir, lui qui est si libertine


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2003)

C'est pas la vraie !!

On dirait un trav !

Remarque elle est presque mieux comme ça !

Enfin ce qui est sur c'est que j'en veux pas...

Va falloir trouver autre chose mes lapinous...


----------



## krystof (9 Janvier 2003)

Voilà, voilà, j'arrive avec ça :






Amis poètes, bonsoir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[edit] oui, la poésie, ça se travaille....[/edit]


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2003)

Gloria LASSO remonte sur scène (avec une grue...) !


----------



## krystof (9 Janvier 2003)

La scène est réalisée par Sud Tribune  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Les amateurs apprécieront


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2003)

Sud tribune de triste mémoire...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Janvier 2003)

une petite propsition


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Janvier 2003)

Je ne suis pas un anonyme


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Janvier 2003)

J'ai mieux (ou pire !) dans le même registre


----------



## Azrael (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * La scène est réalisée par Sud Tribune  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Les amateurs apprécieront  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Apparement quand on voit le Stade de la Raie, aprdon du Ray, l'histoire ne sert pas de leçon... désolé!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * 
Mais je préferre mon serpent...

Car je suis une vipère...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Faudrait savoir : serpent ou vipère ?


----------



## krystof (9 Janvier 2003)

C'est quoi la différence entre serpent et vipère


----------



## krystof (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Azrael:</font><hr /> * 

Apparement quand on voit le Stade de la Raie, aprdon du Ray, l'histoire ne sert pas de leçon... désolé!   * 

[/QUOTE]

De toutes façons, quand on voit les stades en général et leur contenu, on est encore un peu plus désolé de ne pas retenir certaines histoires


----------



## Azrael (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

De toutes façons, quand on voit les stades en général et leur contenu, on est encore un peu plus désolé de ne pas retenir certaines histoires  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne vais pas au stade... mais je t'accorde ce point, et d'autres part je suis un redoutable chauvin et... LORRAIN !!!


----------



## krystof (9 Janvier 2003)

Peux-tu m'éclairer à ce sujet : on m'a dit que les Alsaciens détestaient les Lorrains. J'ai entendu cette comparaison :
Alsacien : résistant
Lorrain : collabo

Qu'en est-il exactement


----------



## gribouille (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr /> * s'il en a pas :



* 

[/QUOTE]

MACKIE qu'est-ce tu fout sous le kilt d'alèm... pervers vas... ouais-ouaiiiis arrètes de mentir, je vois ton nez qui dépasse


----------



## Azrael (9 Janvier 2003)

comme dirait un illustre contributeur de ce forum (respect, il se reconnaitra  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), "la culture c'est comme la confiture : moins on en a , plus on l'étale". En ce qui te concerne tu devrait engager un petit régime et ce dès aujourd'hui :-D

Trop sucré le matin, c'est pas bon. Ou alors les poissons polluée de la mer ... à ta convenance.

Bref... vu que je suis quelqu'un de charitable : voici un peu d'hirtoire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Attention : c'est il faut un QI pour lire, un minimum en tout cas...

Donc je vais répondre à côté de la plaque ce serait pas trop drole sinon...

Comme l'a écrit Maurice Barrès, Metz " a toujours su se faire aimer "; loin du cliché de ville de garnison, Metz, pour qui sait la découvrir et prend la peine de la visiter dans son écrin de verdure autour des méandres de ses cours d'eau, saura se faire aimer... Sur une colline au confluent de deux rivières (Moselle et Seille), carrefour de deux grandes voies naturelles nord-sud (vallée de la Moselle) et ouest-est (route reliant le Bassin Parisien aux plateaux germaniques) le site de Metz était favorable au développement de la cité. Les plus anciennes traces d'occupation trouvées remontent à 3000 ans avant J-C.

Metz fut la principale cité du peuple celte des Médiomatriques auxquels elle doit son nom (Médiomatrices puis Mettis, puis Metz). Devenue une des plus importantes et des plus grandes villes gallo-romaines, Metz a à cette époque, plus d'habitants que Lutèce (Paris). Son amphithéâtre passe pour le plus vaste des Gaules, ses vins (gris de Metz) s'exportent jusqu'à Rome...

Metz a gardé de cette époque de nombreux vestiges dont les Thermes (Musées de la Cour d'Or) et St-Pierre-aux-Nonnains, la plus vieille église de France (Vème siècle). Metz fut ensuite la Capitale du royaume franc d'Austrasie et le berceau de la famille des Carolingiens. Femme, soeurs et fils de Charlemagne furent inhumés à Metz dans l'abbaye St-Arnould. Riche cité épiscopale dépendant en théorie du Saint Empire germanique, mais ville libre de fait, METZ se couvre au Moyen-Age de nombreuses églises, cloîtres et abbayes, et surtout voit s'ériger sur sa colline originelle (Colline Ste Croix) une merveille de l'art gothique : la cathédrale Saint-Étienne (plus grande surface de vitraux au monde, 3ème nef de France).

Sa richesse économique favorise le développement d'une bourgeoisie qui finit par créer au XIIIe siècle une République oligarchique (dirigée par le collège des Echevins) qui frappait monnaie dont les vins et les tissus étaient exportés dans l'Europe entière...Metz prêtait même de l'argent au roi de France ! Pour l'aide qu'il a portée aux princes protestants allemands dans leur guerre contre l'empereur, le roi de France Henri II obtient la souveraineté sur les trois évéchés : Metz, Toul et Verdun. Il entre solennellement dans la cité le 18 avril 1552. Défendue par le duc de Guise, la ville résiste à Charles Quint qui l'assiège en vain. Désormais rattachée au royaume de France, Metz devient une place forte, s'entoure d'enceintes, se couvre de casernes, accueille une garnison nombreuse.

Parallèlement durant tout le XVIIIe siècle la ville s'embellit, s'aère de places et de promenades, s'orne de bâtiments de style classique français (Hôtel de ville, Théâtre - le plus ancien en pierre de France -, Palais de Justice). Le XIXe siècle voit naître à Metz un développement industriel prometteur que vient stopper la guerre franco-allemande de 1870. A nouveau assiégée, Metz livrée à la Prusse par le maréchal Bazaine. "Metz la pucelle" ainsi surnommée depuis le Moyen-Age car jamais prise par les armes, était livrée sans combattre... Durant l'Annexion allemande, la ville se transforme, perd ses remparts, gagne de larges avenues, des quartiers nouveaux, une gare stratégique, des bâtiments colossaux de style néo-roman ou néo-gothique.

*Beaucoup de Messins, refusant la germanisation, quittent la ville. Le 19 novembre 1918 les troupes françaises foulent à nouveau le sol messin. Des cérémonies ont lieu le 8 décembre avec le président Poincaré, Georges Clémenceau, les maréchaux Foch et Pétain, cérémonies auxquelles est associé le général américain John J. Pershing. * Vingt ans de paix et c'est à nouveau l'occupation, nazie cette fois. Jusqu'au 19-21 novembre 1944 où Metz est libérée par le XXe Corps américain commandé par le général Walton H. Walker (IIIème armée Patton). Depuis le rôle militaire de Metz s'est effacé devant les fonctions administratives, commerciales et culturelles. La ville s'est étendue, a créé des zones industrielles, une université, un Technopôle. Comme à l'époque romaine, Metz continue à jouer son rôle de carrefour de l'Europe. Elle se tourne vers les nouvelles technologies de la communication (Metz est ville câblée depuis1978), tout en mettant en valeur son patrimoine historique et en sauvegardant et développant son écrin de verdure.

Si tu es arrivé jusqu'ici, saches que l'Alsace est une très jolie région et que seuls les gens en manquent de sensations trouvent une rivalités entre les Alsaciens et les Lorrains. Ennuyeux


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2003)

Ben, en fait c'est un peu plus compliqué que ça :

La vérité c'est :

- Alsaciens : Collabos
- Lorrains : Collabos

Je vais même plus loin...

Pendant le début de la guerre, toute la France à trés peu d'exeptions prés (dont la corse évidement) = Collabos

Vers la fin, toute la france = Résistants.

Voilà c'était l'hisoire selon moi...la seule, la vraie, celle du coeur.


----------



## macinside (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gribouille:</font><hr /> * 

MACKIE qu'est-ce tu fout sous le kilt d'alèm... pervers vas... ouais-ouaiiiis arrètes de mentir, je vois ton nez qui dépasse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est pas moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais qui ça peu être ?


----------



## Azrael (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Ben, en fait c'est un peu plus compliqué que ça :

La vérité c'est :

- Alsaciens : Collabos
- Lorrains : Collabos

Je vais même plus loin...

Pendant le début de la guerre, toute la France à trés peu d'exeptions prés (dont la corse évidement) = Collabos

Vers la fin, toute la france = Résistants.

Voilà c'était l'hisoire selon moi...la seule, la vraie, celle du coeur. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Cool pour toi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai rien à répondre là, même pas une connerie


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2003)

Il y a un petit fond de plaisanterie tout de même...
Mais je pense que ça ne t'aura pas échappé...

Un petit fond de vérité aussi...


----------



## Azrael (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Il y a un petit fond de plaisanterie tout de même...
Mais je pense que ça ne t'aura pas échappé...

Un petit fond de vérité aussi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'étais pas né donc... ca ne me concerne pas ! 
Mais j'assure la décendensce ! DANS LE RESPECT !


----------



## Foguenne (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Il y a un petit fond de plaisanterie tout de même...
Mais je pense que ça ne t'aura pas échappé...

Un petit fond de vérité aussi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
tirlelipinpon sur le chiwawa, tirlelipinpon avec des bas, avec des bas, avec des bas, avec des bas...


----------



## Foguenne (9 Janvier 2003)

Si il n'y avait que SonnyBoy, je changerais d'avatar.


----------



## macinside (9 Janvier 2003)

je viens de lui en trouvé un de bien


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Ben, en fait c'est un peu plus compliqué que ça :

La vérité c'est :

- Alsaciens : Collabos
- Lorrains : Collabos

Je vais même plus loin...

* 

[/QUOTE]

Nice c'était pas un coin pour les planqués  !?


----------



## alèm (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Nice c'était pas un coin pour les planqués  !?   * 

[/QUOTE]

les oisifs même veux-tu dire. ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ou alors pour Nietzsche l'hiver !


----------



## macinside (9 Janvier 2003)

un grande merci au saurieu


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * 
Voilà c'était l'hisoire  * 

[/QUOTE]

Une faute, une faute, une faute. Alerte, Alerte !!!!


----------



## Azrael (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * un grande merci au saurieu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est Biales en cover ?
Ok...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Azrael:</font><hr /> * 

C'est Biales en cover ?
Ok...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Biales ? c'est pas l'initiateur de l'excellente AES Lyonnaise


----------



## macinside (9 Janvier 2003)




----------



## Azrael (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Biales ? c'est pas l'initiateur de l'excellente AES Lyonnaise  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est un mec qui s'essait à la drague :-D


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Azrael:</font><hr /> * 

C'est un mec qui s'essait à la drague :-D   * 

[/QUOTE]

Dans le Rhône ou la Saône ???


----------



## Azrael (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Dans le Rhône ou la Saône ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

Dans le néant !


----------



## macinside (9 Janvier 2003)




----------



## Foguenne (9 Janvier 2003)

il est couché sonnytirlelipinponboys?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Janvier 2003)

Je pense parce qu'il est du genre à répondre avant même que tu poste !!
C'est Lucky Luke j'vous le dit !!


----------



## macinside (9 Janvier 2003)

oui on dirait


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Janvier 2003)

Mais demain matin de bonne heure et de bonne ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) humeur il sera là (çà me fait penser à une chanson ???)


----------



## Foguenne (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Mais demain matin de bonne heure et de bonne ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) humeur il sera là (çà me fait penser à une chanson ???)  * 

[/QUOTE]

Moi pas, au lit très tard avec ma chérie, je préfère...


----------



## krystof (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Mais demain matin de bonne heure et de bonne ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) humeur il sera là (çà me fait penser à une chanson ???)  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tout dépend. Il lui faut quand même ses 12 heures de sommeil à ce petit


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2003)

Je ne suis qu'a moitié de bonne humeur, aprés le traitement navrant de lacheté auquel j'ai eu droit hier soir...

Rien de nouveau cependant.


----------



## krystof (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Azrael:</font><hr /> * comme dirait un illustre contributeur de ce forum (respect, il se reconnaitra  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), "la culture c'est comme la confiture : moins on en a , plus on l'étale". En ce qui te concerne tu devrait engager un petit régime et ce dès aujourd'hui :-D

Trop sucré le matin, c'est pas bon. Ou alors les poissons polluée de la mer ... à ta convenance.

Bref... vu que je suis quelqu'un de charitable : voici un peu d'hirtoire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Attention : c'est il faut un QI pour lire, un minimum en tout cas...

Donc je vais répondre à côté de la plaque ce serait pas trop drole sinon...

Comme l'a écrit Maurice Barrès, Metz " a toujours su se faire aimer "; loin du cliché de ville de garnison, Metz, pour qui sait la découvrir et prend la peine de la visiter dans son écrin de verdure autour des méandres de ses cours d'eau, saura se faire aimer... Sur une colline au confluent de deux rivières (Moselle et Seille), carrefour de deux grandes voies naturelles nord-sud (vallée de la Moselle) et ouest-est (route reliant le Bassin Parisien aux plateaux germaniques) le site de Metz était favorable au développement de la cité. Les plus anciennes traces d'occupation trouvées remontent à 3000 ans avant J-C.

Metz fut la principale cité du peuple celte des Médiomatriques auxquels elle doit son nom (Médiomatrices puis Mettis, puis Metz). Devenue une des plus importantes et des plus grandes villes gallo-romaines, Metz a à cette époque, plus d'habitants que Lutèce (Paris). Son amphithéâtre passe pour le plus vaste des Gaules, ses vins (gris de Metz) s'exportent jusqu'à Rome...

Metz a gardé de cette époque de nombreux vestiges dont les Thermes (Musées de la Cour d'Or) et St-Pierre-aux-Nonnains, la plus vieille église de France (Vème siècle). Metz fut ensuite la Capitale du royaume franc d'Austrasie et le berceau de la famille des Carolingiens. Femme, soeurs et fils de Charlemagne furent inhumés à Metz dans l'abbaye St-Arnould. Riche cité épiscopale dépendant en théorie du Saint Empire germanique, mais ville libre de fait, METZ se couvre au Moyen-Age de nombreuses églises, cloîtres et abbayes, et surtout voit s'ériger sur sa colline originelle (Colline Ste Croix) une merveille de l'art gothique : la cathédrale Saint-Étienne (plus grande surface de vitraux au monde, 3ème nef de France).

Sa richesse économique favorise le développement d'une bourgeoisie qui finit par créer au XIIIe siècle une République oligarchique (dirigée par le collège des Echevins) qui frappait monnaie dont les vins et les tissus étaient exportés dans l'Europe entière...Metz prêtait même de l'argent au roi de France ! Pour l'aide qu'il a portée aux princes protestants allemands dans leur guerre contre l'empereur, le roi de France Henri II obtient la souveraineté sur les trois évéchés : Metz, Toul et Verdun. Il entre solennellement dans la cité le 18 avril 1552. Défendue par le duc de Guise, la ville résiste à Charles Quint qui l'assiège en vain. Désormais rattachée au royaume de France, Metz devient une place forte, s'entoure d'enceintes, se couvre de casernes, accueille une garnison nombreuse.

Parallèlement durant tout le XVIIIe siècle la ville s'embellit, s'aère de places et de promenades, s'orne de bâtiments de style classique français (Hôtel de ville, Théâtre - le plus ancien en pierre de France -, Palais de Justice). Le XIXe siècle voit naître à Metz un développement industriel prometteur que vient stopper la guerre franco-allemande de 1870. A nouveau assiégée, Metz livrée à la Prusse par le maréchal Bazaine. "Metz la pucelle" ainsi surnommée depuis le Moyen-Age car jamais prise par les armes, était livrée sans combattre... Durant l'Annexion allemande, la ville se transforme, perd ses remparts, gagne de larges avenues, des quartiers nouveaux, une gare stratégique, des bâtiments colossaux de style néo-roman ou néo-gothique.

Beaucoup de Messins, refusant la germanisation, quittent la ville. Le 19 novembre 1918 les troupes françaises foulent à nouveau le sol messin. Des cérémonies ont lieu le 8 décembre avec le président Poincaré, Georges Clémenceau, les maréchaux Foch et Pétain, cérémonies auxquelles est associé le général américain John J. Pershing.  Vingt ans de paix et c'est à nouveau l'occupation, nazie cette fois. Jusqu'au 19-21 novembre 1944 où Metz est libérée par le XXe Corps américain commandé par le général Walton H. Walker (IIIème armée Patton). Depuis le rôle militaire de Metz s'est effacé devant les fonctions administratives, commerciales et culturelles. La ville s'est étendue, a créé des zones industrielles, une université, un Technopôle. Comme à l'époque romaine, Metz continue à jouer son rôle de carrefour de l'Europe. Elle se tourne vers les nouvelles technologies de la communication (Metz est ville câblée depuis1978), tout en mettant en valeur son patrimoine historique et en sauvegardant et développant son écrin de verdure.

Si tu es arrivé jusqu'ici, saches que l'Alsace est une très jolie région et que seuls les gens en manquent de sensations trouvent une rivalités entre les Alsaciens et les Lorrains. Ennuyeux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Très bien tout ça. Je vais faire suivre à qui de droit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ah, au fait, on peut remplacer la confiture par de la margarine


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr /> * Si il n'y avait que SonnyBoy, je changerais d'avatar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










* 

[/QUOTE]

Ton visage est suffisamment insultant...inutile d'en rajouter.


----------



## Azrael (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Très bien tout ça. Je vais faire suivre à qui de droit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ah, au fait, on peut remplacer la confiture par de la margarine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas de soucis !
La margarine a cette avantage précieux sur la confiture (entre autre) : elle ne colle pas !


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2003)

Par contre quand elle chauffe trop elle noircie...

Je préconise donc les gels à base d'eau.


----------



## Azrael (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * 

Ton visage est suffisamment insultant...inutile d'en rajouter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne suis pas foguenne : j'espère que tu l'auras remarqué en lisant en biais... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Y'a une citation de Feydeau que j'aime beaucoup (chacun ses goûts) et elle me semble particulièrement appropriée : " Je préfère les méchants aux cons parce que les méchants par moments se reposent. "

S'en prendre à l'intégrité physique d'une personne : c'est particulièrement lâche. Et d'autre part tu es loin, mais vraiment loin d'être méchant !


----------



## Azrael (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Par contre quand elle chauffe trop elle noircie...

Je préconise donc les gels à base d'eau.   * 

[/QUOTE]

LOL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Euh en fait c'est pas drôle ! Désolé !


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Azrael:</font><hr /> * 

Je ne suis pas foguenne : j'espère que tu l'auras remarqué en lisant en biais... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Y'a une citation de Feydeau que j'aime beaucoup (chacun ses goûts) et elle me semble particulièrement appropriée : " Je préfère les méchants aux cons parce que les méchants par moments se reposent. "

S'en prendre à l'intégrité physique d'une personne : c'est particulièrement lâche. Et d'autre part tu es loin, mais vraiment loin d'être méchant !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Déjà, mon lapinou, va falloir que tu ailles vérifier dans un dico la signification d'intégrité...tu veras que je ne me suis pas attaqué à son intégrité physique....

Ceci dit, la journée n'est pas finie.....


----------



## Azrael (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * 

Déjà, mon lapinou, va falloir que tu ailles vérifier dans un dico la signification d'intégrité...tu veras que je ne me suis pas attaqué à son intégrité physique....

Ceci dit, la journée n'est pas finie.....   * 

[/QUOTE]

J'irai vérifier dans le dico tout à l'heure... effectivement la journée ne fait que commencer ! Il fait - 4, ca me rappelle mon enfance : je bande comme un taureau !

(évite de répondre : ca se voit que t'as pas été voir comment bande un taureau et patati et patata parce que franhement j'm'en cogne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2003)

Tu verras, aprés ton premier rapport sexuel tu te sentiras moins obligé de parler de tout cela.


----------



## Azrael (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Tu verras, aprés ton premier rapport sexuel tu te sentiras moins obligé de parler de tout cela.    * 

[/QUOTE]

Ma devise dans la vie : "des films de cul, de la bière et des Macs", rien de plus. Bonne analyse Sir


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2003)

J'avais bien compris cela...

Le foot, le foot...


----------



## Azrael (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * J'avais bien compris cela...

Le foot, le foot...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Damned : j'oubliais le Foot ... les merguez... et la pugneta ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Désolé...


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2003)

Heureusement, que je suis là pour te rappeler tes passions...

Effectivement je ne suis vraiment pas méchant...


----------



## Azrael (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Heureusement, que je suis là pour te rappeler tes passions...

Effectivement je ne suis vraiment pas méchant... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2003)

Bon ben voilà...

Sinon ça va ?


----------



## krystof (9 Janvier 2003)

Moi, ça va.
Au fait, t'as déjà entendu parlé d'une équipe de foot à Metz


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2003)

Jamais, ni là ni ailleurs...


----------



## Azrael (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Bon ben voilà...

Sinon ça va ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Tranquille


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2003)

Bon ben si ça va, ça va...


----------



## Azrael (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Moi, ça va.
Au fait, t'as déjà entendu parlé d'une équipe de foot à Metz  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Krystof... trouve mieux !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Janvier 2003)

Ouh lala le sujet est hyper intello le matin au réveil (baillement). 
Vous y allez fort !! Bon, ok, sinon ca avance cet avatar pour notre ami Sonny (oups pardon j'ai dit "ami"?)


----------



## krystof (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Azrael:</font><hr /> * 

Krystof... trouve mieux ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon, d'accord.
C'est où Metz


----------



## krystof (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * (oups pardon j'ai dit "ami"?) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bah, on t'excuse, l'horreur (euh l'erreur) est humaine.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Janvier 2003)

Tu vas à l' *Ouest* tu verras, au bout d'un moment tu vas tomber dessus


----------



## krystof (9 Janvier 2003)

C'est bizarre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je voyais plutôt ça au sud


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * C'est bizarre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je voyais plutôt ça au sud  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Cà marche aussi !!


----------



## krystof (9 Janvier 2003)

Bon sang, mais c'est bien sûr : Tous les chemins mènent à Metz


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2003)

Ceci dit, pourquoi veux tu aller à Metz ?


----------



## remi trom (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * J'avais bien compris cela...

Le foot, le foot...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Le foot et la bière....

Radio Bière-Foot....


----------



## Azrael (9 Janvier 2003)

Ouais...
Ca va vous vous faites plaisirs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




C'est cool !
Un conseil : prenez une carte de France et carrez vous là où c'est le plus étroit chez vous : vous trouverez ainsi le chemin tout seul ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quant à y aller : ouais ca sert à rien, je confirme ! C'est naze comme coin, en plus vous risqueriez d'attraper froid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(c'est bon les filles, j'ai répondu à vos souhaits ? allez lâchez vous !)


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2003)

Oh faut pas se vexer, on dirait moi, et puis chez nous non plus y a rien à foutre...


----------



## Azrael (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par remi trom:</font><hr /> * 

Le foot et la bière....

Radio Bière-Foot....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Vous avez partageé le même clown au petit dej ce matin avec les deux autres  ?


----------



## Azrael (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Oh faut pas se vexer, on dirait moi, et puis chez nous non plus y a rien à foutre...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Je suis pas vexé !
Je m'en tape point barre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Juste que je trouve que vous pourriez trouvé mieux : vous insultez votre intelligence (lol put1 je suis vraiment un faux cul !!!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bref


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2003)

Comprends pas, trop de fautes.


----------



## Azrael (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Comprends pas, trop de fautes.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Tant pis


----------



## alèm (9 Janvier 2003)

dites, j'ai plus de lait pour mon café au lait du matin, yen a pas un qui voudrait aller m'en chercher ?


----------



## benjamin (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * dites, j'ai plus de lait pour mon café au lait du matin, yen a pas un qui voudrait aller m'en chercher ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mince, j'ai fait seulement des provisions de thé pour lundi prochain


----------



## alèm (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr /> * 

Mince, j'ai fait seulement des provisions de thé pour lundi prochain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

t'es vache, je ne l'ai même pas encore prévenu que nous faisions une descente !!


----------



## krystof (9 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Azrael:</font><hr /> * 

Vous avez partageé le même clown au petit dej ce matin avec les deux autres  ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il en reste un peu. T'en veux


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2003)

Si t'en veux passe sous la table...


----------



## krystof (9 Janvier 2003)

Et fait semblant de bailler. Ne pleure pas, tout va bien se passer


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2003)

Détends toi je te sens crispé...

La crampe !! Il est ou le gant mapa ?


----------



## krystof (9 Janvier 2003)

ouaala, c'est bien comme ça. Tu vois, t'apprends vite quand tu veux


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2003)

Oui c'est bien...ma pétite, c'est bien...né bleure pas...


----------



## krystof (9 Janvier 2003)

C'est pas l'accent tchétchène ça


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Janvier 2003)

Non, mais pas loin...


----------



## krystof (10 Janvier 2003)

Bon, renenons-en au sujet :
je propose :






Sacré Béru, dit le mastard


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Janvier 2003)

Le mastar...quel bel homme !!


----------



## Azrael (10 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Le mastar...quel bel homme !!   * 

[/QUOTE]

Pas mal cette réplique !
Le reste... bof ... peut mieux faire !


----------



## krystof (10 Janvier 2003)

Le même, sous un autre angle :







Bon, tu fais ton choix ou quoi ?


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Janvier 2003)

J'aimais mieux la première...


----------



## krystof (10 Janvier 2003)

Je t'en propose une autre, ton idole :






De rien


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Janvier 2003)

Guy ROUX quel bel homme...


----------



## krystof (10 Janvier 2003)

Peut-être préfères-tu Aimé Jaquet ?


----------



## krystof (10 Janvier 2003)

Pas de réponse ? Michel Hidalgo alors, peut-être


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (10 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Bon, renenons-en au sujet :
je propose :






Sacré Béru, dit le mastard   * 

[/QUOTE]

Eh oh faut pas se gêner  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est copyrighté tout ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pas touche à mon auguste moa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++
Beru


----------



## nato kino (10 Janvier 2003)

Je te propose celui-là...
SonnyBoy, de son petit nom : Williamson.


----------



## krystof (10 Janvier 2003)

Voilà ce qu'il en reste :


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Janvier 2003)

ça y est cette fois ci je suis découvert...


----------



## Bialès (13 Janvier 2003)

Décidément, je suis une vraie star sur ces forums.
Sans même être là, on parle de moi.

Vous voulez d'autres photos de moi?


----------



## krystof (17 Janvier 2003)

Je continue mon sujet, avant qu'il ne soit fermé.
Sonny, que penses-tu de cette proposition pour un nouvel avatar :


----------

